

MSNBC Acquires Newsvine - moses1400
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21138371

======
bosshog
what makes Newsvine a dog?

Great UI, 6 employees, small amount of funding 1.5 million, and a liquidity
event to a big co... what is lame about that?

------
charzom
Someone bought that dog? Amazing. Anyone know what the price was?

